#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Which is best for drawing Photoshop or Illustrator?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


I would like to do digital painting. One of my friends said Photoshop is good for colouring and Illustrator is good for lineart. As I am a beginner to digital drawing can guys suggest me which is best for me Photoshop or Illustrator?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> I would like to do digital painting. One of my friends said Photoshop is good for colouring and Illustrator is good for lineart. As I am a beginner to digital drawing can guys suggest me which is best for me Photoshop or Illustrator?


Honestly, if you're going for a non-destructive vector art work, you might love Illustrator. Otherwise Photoshop is the way to go.

----------


## Bhavya

> Honestly, if you're going for a non-destructive vector art work, you might love Illustrator. Otherwise Photoshop is the way to go.


Thanks for your suggestion Shana, I like vector art work so I go with Illustrator.

----------

